

Ask HN: Is there a name for the 'web shortcut' services? (tinyurl, tinypaste, cli.gs, etc) - AlexeyMK

Other than 'web shortcuts', is there an umbrella category name for tinyurl and the resulting offshoot services?&#60;p&#62;This feels like an interesting niche blog to start.&#60;p&#62;[Full disclosure: I created look.fo and str8.to]
======
pwoods
I think they are referred to by there services. Like tinyurl is a tinyurl. But
if you wanted to coin plink I'll support it! Only 1,499,999,999 internet users
to go

~~~
AlexeyMK
Yes; but what would you call the industry as a whole, do you think?

------
AlexeyMK
(just found this) lifehacker is calling them "url shrinkers" -
<http://str8.to/best-url-shrinkers>.

------
ram1024
call em plinks <\-- cause it's cute

short for hop-links maybe?

~~~
ph0rque
how about urlets (not sure how one would pronounce that)

~~~
ram1024
ooh i like that one too!

